# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Sony DSC-P92



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I just 'won' this 5-meg camera on eBay for $370 (I've yet to see any going for less). I realize it probably won't approach the higher-end Sony's or the Canon G3 or Nikon Coolpix 5000 series, but I was wondering if anybody's had any experience with this camera? I figure 5-megs is a step up from the 3.3 megs of my old DSC-P1, even if the lens isn't a Carl Zeiss.

Thanks,

2la

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I just 'won' this 5-meg camera on eBay for $370 (I've yet to see any going for less). I realize it probably won't approach the higher-end Sony's or the Canon G3 or Nikon Coolpix 5000 series, but I was wondering if anybody's had any experience with this camera? I figure 5-megs is a step up from the 3.3 megs of my old DSC-P1, even if the lens isn't a Carl Zeiss.

Thanks,

2la

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Here is something to read.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/read_opinions.asp?prodkey=sony_dscp92

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, Jay, I've already read that, actually. I was hoping DP Review would have a full review done, but I guess it's too new. I doubt few folks here have it, so I'll have to wait and try it out. I'll post pics in a couple of weeks (hopefully by then--I'm not known for my patience!). I was torn between this model and the discontinued DSC-S85 (with CZ lens), but a user review from someone who'd used both said that the increased pixels more than made up for the lack of CZ lens. I just hope that reviewer was accurate...

 
(Click for pics)


----------

